# Harness won't tighten on one side of Britax Boulevard- help!



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

A few days ago I noticed that when I ratchet my DD's harness, one side just stops at a certain point. It doesn't get as tight as I would like (although still tight enough to be safe). When she is not in the seat it tightens all the way. Whats going on? I called Britax and they had me check all these areas, and everything seemed ok. They sent me a replacement harness, but I don't want to replace it unless I need to. This just happened randomly one day. Thoughts?


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

You know, I'm glad to hear this. Well, I mean, I'm not glad it's happening, but I swear we used to have this problem and DH just thought I was being crazy. It was always tighter on one side. It seems like this used to happen when the seat was RF, but not so much in FF. I *think* it helped when I pulled it out as far as it would go and then tried, but it's been too long so maybe that didn't work. But like you said, it was technically tight enough, but it drove me crazy that one side would always be tighter.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Could your DD be scootched to one side more than the other? Like her butt isn't centered? I think we had that issue a few times and readjusting her butt position usually helped.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

I've noticed this a few times with our Britax Boulevard and come to find out it was because when dh tries to loosen the straps to get ds seated he was only pulling on ONE side. Duh. The straps get all fubarred and I just pull them both all the way out and start from scratch. Like pp said, if ds isn't seated just right in the center they can seem to be tighter on one side than the other. I think the straps fit really well and snug and just a little shift to one side (or bunchy clothing) can make one side seem gappy. hth!


----------

